# QSW Tire and Lift question



## MAReames (Feb 7, 2012)

I just got a QSW given to me its pretty rust so I am going to make it a winter beater but I got a couple questions. First car a QSW be lifted? I was thinking maybe B3/B4 VR6 springs would work just like on the Jettas but not sure. I have seen a couple pics on here of listed QSWs but I have no idea who owns them to ask them. I also want to know what is the biggest tire I can put on there and not rub without a life. I have a brand new set of 185/70 R14 snows and a good used set of 195/75 R14 snows I pulled off my Vanagon.


----------



## MAReames (Feb 7, 2012)

Anyone?


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

It's been done, yes. But, yeah, details are sketchy (and, those who know, seem to not post much anymore.) 

Welcome to the QSW gang. Fun cars in the snow (esp. with good snows on them.) Useful box, too - hauls a bunch. 


And, rusty, you say? I have a rust-free red '88 (no engine/trans) I'm trying to get rid of.....


----------



## MAReames (Feb 7, 2012)

Yeah I had seen that on CL. But to clean to make a winter beater out of it. I thought about making an offer on the other one as its way cleaner than mine. LOL


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Bah. I've dailied my silver QSW in the winter since I bought it; I had planned on doing the same to the red wagon. It just would have received a LOT of rustproofing first.  

Make me an offer! Please! I'd like to get a car off of my roster. Insurance, it's expensive! :laugh:


----------



## MAReames (Feb 7, 2012)

had money I would. Kinda broke LOL. I know what you mean I have 7 VWs myself. 85 Jetta 86 Jetta 89 Jetta 92 Jetta ECOdiesel 86 QSW parts car. 87 QSW and an 88 Vanagon. LOL


----------



## MAReames (Feb 7, 2012)

So any info on this topic? I seen a couple lifted QSW on here but no info on how.


----------



## MAReames (Feb 7, 2012)

So I guess there are no lifted QSWs on here?


----------



## Row1Rich (Sep 11, 2001)

MAReames said:


> So I guess there are no lifted QSWs on here?


Here are 3 lifted QSW's in one photo


----------



## MAReames (Feb 7, 2012)

Row1Rich said:


> Here are 3 lifted QSW's in one photo



Any info though?


----------



## Row1Rich (Sep 11, 2001)

MAReames said:


> Any info though?


Front:

We started by dropping the front subframe 1"










Then took out the front shocks from the housings, cut them and welded another 2" of length into them. Dropped a 2" spacer into the housings and put the shocks (HD Bilsteins) back into the housing. (no pics unfortunately) Used the stock springs, no front sway bar.

Voila, 3" lift in the front.


----------

